# Apple Jelly



## r2 builders (Aug 1, 2018)

Does anyone have a good source for apple jelly?


----------



## zwiller (Aug 1, 2018)

Seriously?  Every store around me has it and dirt cheap too.


----------



## SonnyE (Aug 1, 2018)

Should be easy to find. Here's what I found. <Click Here<

Now, Toe Jam, _that _is getting increasingly hard to find....
Kind of falling out, like the hats of the 30's and 40's.


----------



## r2 builders (Aug 1, 2018)

Seriously!
Can't find it locally around here!


----------



## dwdunlap (Aug 1, 2018)

Try Walmart  https://www.walmart.com/search/?query=apple jelly&cat_id=976759&typeahead=apple jelly


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 1, 2018)

It's not hard to make either if you can't find it. We used to crank out alot when I was younger <The house we lived at then had apple trees>. My grandma used to have them too....we'd get to climb the tree as youngsters to get her fresh apples :)


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 1, 2018)

Kaufman's fruit and farm market Bird - in - Hand Pa 17505 Look up on internet they ship.

Warren


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 1, 2018)

Apple Jelly, Apple Butter, Relishes, assorted pickled and canned fruits/veggies.
My Mom lives in Arthur, IL, sit on the front porch and listen to the clip-clop clip-clop of Amish buggies going by.
We stock up on every other canned item that we like whenever we visit, if we run out we just order online and they ship it.
Note of caution guys, never let your wife go furniture shopping with the ladies while in Amish Country, I had to rent a U-Haul truck to bring furniture home.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 1, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> Apple Jelly, Apple Buttery, Reliishes, pickled and canned fruits/veggies.
> My Mom lives in Arthur, IL, sit on the front porch and listen to the clip-clop clip-clop of Amish buggies going by.
> We stock up on jevery other canned item that we like whenever we visit, if we run out we just order online and they ship it.
> Note of caution guys, never let your wife Go furniture shopping with the ladies in Amish Country, I had to rent a U-Haul truck  to bring furniture home.


I got suckered into moving furniture -after- my mom did such a thing.


----------



## zwiller (Aug 1, 2018)

Man, if fish tacos could be shipped I would be up for trade. :)  Walmart should have it.  (beat me to it)  Seriously tho, get some.  Totally one of my secret ingredients.  Willing to bet you could boil up apple juice concentrate and create jelly from it.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 1, 2018)

zwiller said:


> Man, if fish tacos could be shipped...


 Rubio's Fish Tacos and In-n-Out Burgers fresh from SoCal... Oh hell yes.


----------



## SonnyE (Aug 1, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> Rubio's Fish Tacos and In-n-Out Burgers fresh from SoCal... Oh hell yes.



Oh! Chile, so sorry you are deprived. In-n-Out just down the road from us.
Usually busy as a bee hive, though....

I followed Mr. Dunlap's lead to Wallyworld, and found a 3 pack.

I like canned stuff from Walmart.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 1, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Oh! Chile, so sorry you are deprived. In-n-Out just down the road from us.
> Usually busy as a bee hive, though....


I'd have to go to Dallas, Tex for the nearest In-n-Out, it's a good thing we have Five Guys here.


----------



## SonnyE (Aug 1, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> I'd have to go to Dallas, Tex for the closet In-n-Out, it's a good thing we have Five Guys here.



Oh, we have a Five Guys here. But it's about 1/2 a mile further.... :rolleyes:

But you don't have our traffic.... ;)
Be Thankful for that!:eek:


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 1, 2018)

I was born-n-raised in SoCal, used to have family in Saugus/Canyon Country.
Still have a lot of friends/family out there, the poor slobs... LoL.
SoCal is a hellhole traffic wise almost anywhere now unless you're living in the mountains or desert and don't ever get on a major highway.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 1, 2018)

Alot of people look down on Walmart's products, but honestly? Read what is in it, pick up a good brand..same thing. Still made in the same place alot of times. I just avoid buying things like steal at Walmart. You learn quick about how horrid that is, yet the but luck I've had with pork butt has been from there. Never tried the briskets, and don't plan to, only seen them once..today..and they were sad looking. Probably left overs from the 4th to be fair.

As for burger joints..we got five guys..Milwaukee Burger..serious burgers..myriad mom and pop places, some of which have been on TV ;)


----------



## SonnyE (Aug 1, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> I was born-n-raised in SoCal, used to have family in Saugus/Canyon Country.
> Still have a lot of friends/family out there, the poor slobs... LoL.
> SoCal is a hellhole traffic wise almost anywhere now unless you're living in the mountains or desert and don't ever get on a major highway.



The biggest flusteration I have is the 3 AM drivers. :confused:o_O
They freeze at an intersection, and can't turn until 3 AM. Meanwhile, frustrated drivers have to sit and wait.
And wait. And wait. And wait....
I prefer to move around at night. And do my bees wax on week days. Weekends all the gerbils are loose, and they can't move, can't think, and can't get out of the way.

Lately I've been filling in for the SIL delivering, or picking up studio rentals. As long as they are off hours, it's smooth.
But yesterday had a 4 PM changing trailer delivery at the Hollywood Methodist Church. Traffic nightmare! But I'm a native L.A. driver, just force the issue and they'll let you in. (Wagging middle fingers never hurt me...) 
Then sitting in the Freeway Parking Lot getting home. :( Just sit it out... o_O

But I'm cruising a new RAM 3500 6.7 diesel, on his companies dime. Sirius radio, blasting AC, leather seats, plush!

I've lived in Canyon Country and now Saugus since the early 1990's. But it's really getting crowded now. :(
No doubt you escaped at a good time. ;)


----------



## SonnyE (Aug 1, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Alot of people look down on Walmart's products, but honestly? Read what is in it, pick up a good brand..same thing. Still made in the same place alot of times. I just avoid buying things like steal at Walmart. You learn quick about how horrid that is, yet the but luck I've had with pork butt has been from there. Never tried the briskets, and don't plan to, only seen them once..today..and they were sad looking. Probably left overs from the 4th to be fair.
> 
> As for burger joints..we got five guys..Milwaukee Burger..serious burgers..myriad mom and pop places, some of which have been on TV ;)



So far, I've been happy with Walmart's canned goods. Meat and other stuff, no.
My biggest problem is all the other stuff in Walmart. The SIL and I went for a few fishing items.
He spent $50, I spent $46. _On Fishing gear... _(No rods or reels, just disposable stuff.)

The step-son and his wife shop at Walmart all the time. They throw out more meat than they eat. :(
I bought some frozen Salmon filet's once. And never repeated that mistake again....
YMMV

I would not hesitate to get Apple Jelly there. ;)


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 1, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Lately I've been filling in for the SIL delivering, or picking up studio rentals. As long as they are off hours, it's smooth.
> But yesterday had a 4 PM changing trailer delivery at the Hollywood Methodist Church. Traffic nightmare! But I'm a native L.A. driver, just force the issue and they'll let you in. (Wagging middle fingers never hurt me...)
> Then sitting in the Freeway Parking Lot getting home. :( Just sit it out... o_O


I'm a trucker by trade, drove long haul for over 10yrs pulling flatbeds, been driving a cushiony regional route job for another 10 years now.
I used to go back to California all the time, hated driving in SoCal. To be fair I also hated the whole East Coast, Chicago and Atlanta.
I can tell ya some horror stories about traffic, well maybe not you being in the area you're in, but most people in general.


----------



## SonnyE (Aug 3, 2018)

Although the SIL does have semi's in his fleet, right now the "bread and butter" appears to be the on location rentals.
Most of those are customized trailers running 16' - 30ish'. Changing trailers, bathroom trailers, small honey wagons (Star storage between shots) 
Things that can be moved to a location shoot with 1 ton diesel pick-ups. Fun fart around jobs for a retired fart.
I got word this afternoon to move a changing trailer from one location in Hollywood, to another in the San Fernando Valley. Then pick it up, and another one on Saturday at two locations.
Crazy people working crazy hours.

Passed a multi car pile up Tuesday morning, then miles and miles of backed up slobs all late for work. Glad I'm retired.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 3, 2018)

At least you can stop for a potty break without much trouble.  :D

Warren


----------



## SonnyE (Aug 3, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> At least you can stop for a potty break without much trouble.  :D
> 
> Warren



True Warren. I do fit in a gas station.
But I even use the porta potties at times.
Gotta test them before some star butt sits down. :rolleyes:


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 3, 2018)

What it is   is what it is.  :rolleyes:  :D

Warren


----------



## mosparky (Aug 3, 2018)

If I may bring this Hi-Jack back a little closer to on track for a moment.
When I first read the OP, I thought h e was looking for a recipe. That stirred up some interest in me as I recently noticed Apple Jelly is hard to find in these parts as well. Complete shock to me. I wanted to change it up a bit with my biscuits and my store didn't stock it. Nor the Competition or Walmart.
Good thing we try to keep this place mostly family friendly or I'd have some real expletives to call you guys. What have you created ? You launched me on a quest to find out how to make it. Simple enough and easy to do. But the adventure doesn't end there, oh no, it goes on and on and .....
 I ended up on that site where you pin things, you know the one. Did you know you can makr jelly from almost anything ? I saw things I can't un-see. Some were an intent "you've got to be kidding me" others were a serious "what were you thinking". There were a few " I might have to try that".
 Just a few, you decide the category:
Carrots
Root Beer
Dandillion
Clover
Mountain Dew
Jalapeno
the list goes on and on.....
You may continue your tangent now, I gotta price shop some Pectin now.


----------



## SonnyE (Aug 3, 2018)

mosparky said:


> If I may bring this Hi-Jack back a little closer to on track for a moment.
> When I first read the OP, I thought h e was looking for a recipe. That stirred up some interest in me as I recently noticed Apple Jelly is hard to find in these parts as well. Complete shock to me. I wanted to change it up a bit with my biscuits and my store didn't stock it. Nor the Competition or Walmart.
> Good thing we try to keep this place mostly family friendly or I'd have some real expletives to call you guys. What have you created ? You launched me on a quest to find out how to make it. Simple enough and easy to do. But the adventure doesn't end there, oh no, it goes on and on and .....
> I ended up on that site where you pin things, you know the one. Did you know you can makr jelly from almost anything ? I saw things I can't un-see. Some were an intent "you've got to be kidding me" others were a serious "what were you thinking". There were a few " I might have to try that".
> ...



You can order it in. Even Walmart will deliver.
Mountain Dew Jelly? :confused: That sound hard core. :eek:
We have Prickly Pear Jelly. Made from cactus. And it's good.

Your Pectin awaits... <click hear<
Check this out...

My favorite is Grape Jelly. Any old brand.
Much of it is a lost art now. My folks use to do a lot of canning, they use to seal the jars with paraffin wax.


----------



## foamheart (Aug 3, 2018)

Apple jelly is very easy to make yourself. Takes a jug of apple juice, unfiltered is best, a bag of sugar, a box of Sure-Jel pectin, and some jars. Easy to make any jelly.


----------



## foamheart (Aug 3, 2018)

mosparky said:


> You may continue your tangent now, I gotta price shop some Pectin now.



Look at any grocery store comes in a box, "Sure-Jel" the box has a sheet inside that will show you all the jelly's and types jam, jelly, freezer, processed. Its really easy.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 4, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> At least you can stop for a potty break without much trouble.  :D
> 
> Warren



Thanks for the like SonnyE

Warren


----------



## SonnyE (Aug 4, 2018)

;)


----------

